# Are cat people friendlier than dog people?



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I've noticed something really interesting this morning. There is a thread about some kittens who are poorly (and this is not really about that thread - I simply use it as an example) and clearly have been obtained from a byb. All the responses are really helpful and sympathetic, without a word of criticism. If the thread had been about a puppy the OP would have been leapt on from a great height!

So, are cat people generally nicer than dog people? Or are the 'standards' we set for kittens lower than puppies? Just curious....


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I have both............. And cat chat is not always a love fest either  You could equally go in to dog chat and find a similar kind & considerate post, as you could find the OP being jumped on from a great height in a cat thread... SO no both are equally as friendly and equally as likely to jump on people from a great height..


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

LOL that would be a resounding NO! 

I’ve yet to make a post on anything in cat chat without being jumped on. 
I remember one time I said something about clicker training cats and you’d think I had suggested bathing them in hot oil! 

I have cats just don’t go there, they scare me! :Nailbiting


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I think cat chat has 'mellowed'- there used to be a lot more criticism of irresponsible breeding, possibly not in the most tactful of ways.

It's nice that people aren't jumped on & given outright abuse, but I don't think the message that just letting moggies breed all over the place is being hammered home firmly enough.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm going to look for a thread I posted in cat chat years ago when I was checking in to breeding when I first got Issy  It wasn't even Issy I might add I had no entire girl in the house Issy was spayed. It wasn't all glitter and gold  Found it  I can share it will you OP, baring in mind I'd been on the forum about 10 months then, I'd stopped going in to cat chat and asked a question. More than happy to send it to you, as it's very much like what goes on in dog chat  Like dog chat there are some utterly fantastic calm and helpful people who just get on with it in cat chat, some utter saints who bend over backwards, like dog chat there are also people who will question and make posters aware of things in their own manner


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

No, I see heated threads in Cat Chat and the same ongoing issues, same as dog chat.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Oh well... that answers that then . Clearly the OP of the current thread has just been lucky . @Meezey I'd love to read your thread, but only because I'm nosey layful.

I have cats and dogs too, and just post in whichever section seems the most logical for the question/comment that I have.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I found that in dog chat I hardly got helpful comments of late so I am more around cat chat. I somehow find cat chat a bit more cosy...dog chat has so many threads..things get easily missed...
And yes...my tongue-in-cheek posts were taken seriously and got good bashing. Irony being lost onnsome people.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Maybe it's less about the people and more about the animal. I never once joined any forum over the cat I used to own even though he was more poorly in his life than Molly. However as soon as I had a dog, I came onto PF.

Dogs are more dependent on us so I think dog lovers are more persistant and concerned about posts and the responses on them and actually good job. I'd rather be offended but corrected about something I was doing wrong than cause an issue with my dog.

Plus I think sweeping statements based on one forum and a subsection of that are a bit rude to be honest. As a former cat owner and current dog owner, I have no idea where that places me and I prefer not be categorised anyway


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

ouesi said:


> LOL that would be a resounding NO!
> 
> I've yet to make a post on anything in cat chat without being jumped on.
> I remember one time I said something about clicker training cats and you'd think I had suggested bathing them in hot oil!
> ...


Haha I'm a bit scared of it too! We're a bit too laid back about our cats I think for _real _cat people, and tbh I don't go in there often because I rarely have anything I want to discuss as our cats are just, well, normal cats who amuse themselves and spend much of the time sleeping, as cats do. Like Molly says, when I got Daisy, I was straight on here, but I never considered joining a forum for the cats. It's quite interesting, thinking about it.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So if cat people are friendlier than dog people (or the other way round,or not), where does that leave rodent keepers, fish keepers, reptile owners or horse owners? As has already been asked, where does that leave people who have both dogs and cats?

It's like defining personality by an online quiz: "Which pet animal are you?" For every post in dog chat in which people get "jumped on", I've no doubt you could find a corresponding post in cat chat, and likewise, for every "friendly and helpful" post in cat chat, you'll find a corresponding one in Dog chat.

We're all individuals. Our personalities aren't defined by the pets we choose to keep.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

If you think cat and dog people are bitchy try joining rat pages on Facebook.
Other rat groups however are ridiculous to the point of utter stupidity where you cannot even tell someone to take the rat to a vet as it might be taken as a insult or the owner might not have the money.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> S
> We're all individuals. Our personalities aren't defined by the pets we choose to keep.


I have multiple personalities......


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Some of the villagers have cats and they're some of the nastiest, meanest people I've ever had the misfortune of meeting. 

But then again @MoggyBaby and @MCWillow have cats too and they're just a very small proportion of the nicest people I've had the good fortune of being acquainted with. 

Swings and roundabouts really and as cats like neither, my advice is don't ever force them to go on.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Meezey said:


> I have multiple personalities......


Lol. I'm completely screwed! I have dogs and fish. :Nailbiting :Wacky


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I grew up with Dogs, Cats, Fish, Budgies, Horses, Rabbits, Guinea Pigs, Hamsters and Tortoises..
Hmmmm....


So that's what happened to me :Wacky  :Wtf :Woot


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

CRL said:


> If you think cat and dog people are bitchy try joining rat pages on Facebook.
> Other rat groups however are ridiculous to the point of utter stupidity where you cannot even tell someone to take the rat to a vet as it might be taken as a insult or the owner might not have the money.


and this is the reason i left every rat forum/pages out there
god help you if you didnt feed your own made up rat feed [cant remember the name of the origianl]
or didnt have hammocks [stank to high heaven after a day]
fleece hidey holes [see above]
didnt take in rescues [ i did, plus one that gave me 11 free ones the very next day! and, I was still slated cos i had no idea what to do with 11 pinkies and an 8 week old mum, rather than helped]

yes like everywhere you get some very good owners who want to help, but they were far outweighed by the up my own bums

as for catchat, I dont own a cat and, so, only go in there if something catches my eye on the sidebar
but
reading through, cos i is nosey, they seem no different to dog chat


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Who knew that what pet they own, defined a person and their personality.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I only go in Cat Chat because I do love cats and they are hillarious creatures, I go in mainly for the funny stories and pictures. I used to have cats, so can identify with the threads.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Muttly said:


> I grew up with Dogs, Cats, Fish, Budgies, Horses, Rabbits, Guinea Pigs, Hamsters and Tortoises..
> Hmmmm....
> 
> So that's what happened to me :Wacky  :Wtf :Woot


:Jawdrop You've had it! There's no hope for you! :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

LinznMilly said:


> where does that leave rodent keepers, fish keepers, reptile owners or horse owners?


I don't know about the other pets, but I can definitively attest to horse people just being all out crazy nutters  I'm a reformed horse person who figured out competing dogs was way cheaper than showing horses. Just as crazy though. There seem to be a lot of ex-riders in dog sports... And all of us are also cat owners of some type, but the poor cats just don't get obsessed over like the dogs and horses do. We used to lance cat abscesses on the kitchen counter, flush it with betadine and peroxide, and call it good. Horse gets an abscess and you're poulticing and wrapping for weeks LOL. I do love my kitties though, they're just so much more self-sufficient!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

ouesi said:


> I don't know about the other pets, but I can definitively attest to horse people just being all out crazy nutters  I'm a reformed horse person who figured out competing dogs was way cheaper than showing horses. Just as crazy though. There seem to be a lot of ex-riders in dog sports... And all of us are also cat owners of some type, but the poor cats just don't get obsessed over like the dogs and horses do. We used to lance cat abscesses on the kitchen counter, flush it with betadine and peroxide, and call it good. Horse gets an abscess and you're poulticing and wrapping for weeks LOL. I do love my kitties though, they're just so much more self-sufficient!


So you're a friendly, crazy-nutter ...... Errrrr .... what are dog owners again?

Sorry Blaise, but I, for one, can't take this thread seriously. :Shy Doing wonders for my depression though.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

mrs phas said:


> and this is the reason i left every rat forum/pages out there
> god help you if you didnt feed your own made up rat feed [cant remember the name of the origianl]
> or didnt have hammocks [stank to high heaven after a day]
> fleece hidey holes [see above]
> ...





mrs phas said:


> and this is the reason i left every rat forum/pages out there
> god help you if you didnt feed your own made up rat feed [cant remember the name of the origianl]
> or didnt have hammocks [stank to high heaven after a day]
> fleece hidey holes [see above]
> ...


Shunamite diet. Never used this, so bloody expensive especially when you have 33 males who eat like its going out of fashion. I went through 60kg of dry food every 2 months, can you imagine the costs if I had to do the Shunamite diet?? 
I made my own mix. A fruity rabbit mix, a nutty hamster mix and a rat and mouse food. Didn't have any complaints from my boys.

As for the groups it tended to be an American one that was the worst (the rat fan club). Some teenager would post a photo of a rat with its foof hanging out its @ss and ask what they should do, but their parents don't have the money/time/inclination (delete as appropriate) to help the rat. So instead of telling the person to take the rat to the vet which could save the rats life and a world of pain you get numpties lining up to 'send prayers' for the rat who is literally hanging out its @ss. Yeah cus that's guna work 
But telling them that there rat is dying and in pain and needs a vet could hurt their feelings, and we wouldn't want to do that!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Got me thinking.
Used to have canaries..had cats and dogs. Now fish. Want a rat

Would love a horse or a donkey.

Had silk worms...


Ds says " Mum is crazy"...
Have three kids and two stepkids.. No wonder l.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont think cat people are nicer then dog people. I think cat people can be more forgiving of mistakes as alot of people adopt cats from less then ideal circumstances, just due to how throwaway some people seem to think cats are!
My BFF has several stray cats that were picked up off the street and has several more that live rough in her garden (through choice). My cat Gracie was born in a friends coal shed to a stray mum and Ive had strays before. You dont find as many people aquiring 'accidental' dogs in the same way so it helps to be less judgemental when offering advice.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I've never classed myself as a "insert particular animal" person. Just a person who loves all animals.

When I had my horse, it was common to be referred to as a "horsey" person, but I found most of them to be rather odd - so insisted that I was a "person who loved horses", thereby distancing myself from the weirdos! 

I love all my animals, but I don't think I'm as obsessed as some on the forum 

I tend to pop into most of the sections at one time or another and post on whatever thread attracts my attention and am capable of rubbing people up the wrong way in all of them!


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> I they're just so much more self-sufficient!


 I have broken cats self-sufficient they are not......................


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Meezey said:


> I have broken cats self-sufficient they are not......................


You don't have broken cats, you have Siamese 

I call Phoenix 'needy Meezer, greedy Meezer' (those who watch The Big Bang Theory will know the reference)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Waffle, waffle, waffle. Blah, blah, blah.....


Oh yes. You've got a sort of cat too.

And you're not too bad I don't suppose...................or do I............................. in a questionably strange way


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

LinznMilly said:


> So you're a friendly, crazy-nutter ...... Errrrr .... what are dog owners again?
> 
> Sorry Blaise, but I, for one, can't take this thread seriously. :Shy Doing wonders for my depression though.


Then my existence on earth is justified


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

catz4m8z said:


> I dont think cat people are nicer then dog people. I think cat people can be more forgiving of mistakes as alot of people adopt cats from less then ideal circumstances, just due to how throwaway some people seem to think cats are!
> My BFF has several stray cats that were picked up off the street and has several more that live rough in her garden (through choice). My cat Gracie was born in a friends coal shed to a stray mum and Ive had strays before. You dont find as many people aquiring 'accidental' dogs in the same way so it helps to be less judgemental when offering advice.


Good points


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I've seen some threads on cat chat getting really heated, especially when discussing the merits of having indoor or outdoor cats!

I do post there now and again, but mainly to give support to someone with an ill cat, a lost cat, or struggling with a rescue cat. But I'm always aware of my 'doggy signature'...

And no, I don't think that you can define people by whether they are posting about cats or dogs, or any other pet. Some posters are blunter than others and some are more fluffy than others on all parts of any forum.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes we are. EVERY single cat owner is necessarily friendlier than ANY dog owner.
There you have your answer, now kindly F. off (notice how i said "kindly", you wouldnt get that from those unfriendly dog owner types)






(its just a joke dont take offense or ban me (again))


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

silvi said:


> I've seen some threads on cat chat getting really heated, especially when discussing the merits of having indoor or outdoor cats!
> 
> I do post there now and again, but mainly to give support to someone with an ill cat, a lost cat, or struggling with a rescue cat. But I'm always aware of my 'doggy signature'...
> 
> And no, I don't think that you can define people by whether they are posting about cats or dogs, or any other pet. Some posters are blunter than others and some are more fluffy than others on all parts of any forum.


There's that "fluffy" word again :Nailbiting :Nailbiting


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

I really don't know whether there is widespread info and condemnation to BYB of cats...and I'm not aware of anything similar to puppy farms in the cat world? So I do think with dog people there is simply more information out there to prevent people from buying in the wrong places and therefore there is more frustration and criticism geared at those people who bury their head in the sand and simply don't do any prior research.

I don't think any one camp is friendlier than the other, but on this forum particularly I feel that dog people are predominately very anti-cat in most situations and are very vocal about it.....

The cat peeps seem more tolerant


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I don't think any one camp is friendlier than the other, but on this forum particularly I feel that dog people are predominately very anti-cat in most situations and are very vocal about it.....


What do you mean anti-cat? Most people posting on this thread have both cats and dogs?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

porps said:


> Yes we are. EVERY single cat owner is necessarily friendlier than ANY dog owner.
> There you have your answer, now kindly F. off (notice how i said "kindly", you wouldnt get that from those unfriendly dog owner types)
> 
> (its just a joke dont take offense or ban me (again))


As a dog owner I can bluntly ignore the kind suggestion Porps made. It is so liberating to be a dog person. 

And if you have lots of cat you get extra friendliness to go goes without saying, naturally. But what if I have had a cat as a child, and my main attitude toward the world was forming, would it make me a friendly cat person? On the other and I have two dogs now, so does it make me twice as aggressive? Or does aggressive come by the amoung of dog you have? I´d score bad also in that, as I have lots of kilos of dog. We had horses and cows too? Will they affect the result? :Cow So many questions just waiting for answers.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

MrsZee said:


> As a dog owner I can bluntly ignore the kind suggestion Porps made. It is so liberating to be a dog person.
> 
> And if you have lots of cat you get extra friendliness to go goes without saying, naturally. But what if I have had a cat as a child, and my main attitude toward the world was forming, would it make me a friendly cat person? On the other and I have two dogs now, so does it make me twice as aggressive? Or does aggressive come by the amoung of dog you have? I´d score bad also in that, as I have lots of kilos of dog. We had horses and cows too? Will they affect the result? :Cow So many questions just waiting for answers.


I myself owned dogs before i owned cats. At that time i was extremely rude. but then i got some cats.. i had 2 cats and 2 dogs, and so it balanced out, i wasnt really friendly but i wasnt rude to people either.. the moment the dogs died and i was left with just cats, i became the oh-so-friendly person you see before you today.. hope that goes some way to answering your questions.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Can't comment on dogs but some of my best friends are dog people.....

Perhaps friendlier but also more tactical than we used to be. We have collectively decided that we will not feed trolls by shouting at them unless we are sure, but then the fur will fly, and we will not scare off the ignorant by calling them names. We do occasionally get a bit hot under the collar with each other, sometimes about collars, but absolutely no-one will get away with BYB'ing without comment. 

Cats don't scrap unless there is no other alternative or they just feel naughty. They will make more civilised arrangements to share the disputed resources but read the body language (or in this case, between the lines). That scrupulous politeness means they are very very angry.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

porps said:


> I myself owned dogs before i owned cats. At that time i was extremely rude. but then i got some cats.. i had 2 cats and 2 dogs, and so it balanced out, i wasnt really friendly but i wasnt rude to people either.. the moment the dogs died and i was left with just cats, i became the oh-so-friendly person you see before you today.. hope that goes some way to answering your questions.


Very funny


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't own a cat and don't really have an interest in cats so probably never will own one, however I dont understand how owning a particular animal would have an effect on type of person someone is.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Both sides have their moments of drama and can be equally forgiving. But cat people are nicer of course :Cat (we have our own smiley )


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> What do you mean anti-cat? Most people posting on this thread have both cats and dogs?


I'm not on about this thread, but the countless other threads where cats have been wished harm upon, described as all sorts, and generally 'hated' upon by mostly dog owning members. Everytime a cat thread is posted it always ends up going the same way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

porps said:


> I myself owned dogs before i owned cats. At that time i was extremely rude. but then i got some cats.. i had 2 cats and 2 dogs, and so it balanced out, i wasnt really friendly but i wasnt rude to people either.. the moment the dogs died and i was left with just cats, i became the oh-so-friendly person you see before you today.. hope that goes some way to answering your questions.


That makes total sense to me, thanks for being so clear. But then as I live with Zaros maybe I´d need even more dogs? And how to make him a bit more cat person instead? If I´d get like five cats for him how to ensure that they´d affect only his behavior and not mine, as that would be the only way to create harmony?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

porps said:


> I myself owned dogs before i owned cats. At that time i was extremely rude. but then i got some cats.. i had 2 cats and 2 dogs, and so it balanced out, i wasnt really friendly but i wasnt rude to people either.. the moment the dogs died and i was left with just cats, i became the oh-so-friendly person you see before you today.. hope that goes some way to answering your questions.


Oh man  I have 3 dogs 4 cats! And lots of fish  Do I need more cats, less fish, less dogs more cats????


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm not on about this thread, but the countless other threads where cats have been wished harm upon, described as all sorts, and generally 'hated' upon by mostly dog owning members. Everytime a cat thread is posted it always ends up going the same way.


You're right, I've seen it happen before on other threads  I don't understand people who can like dogs but wish harm on cats


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm not on about this thread, but the countless other threads where cats have been wished harm upon, described as all sorts, and generally 'hated' upon by mostly dog owning members. Everytime a cat thread is posted it always ends up going the same way.


Have to agree with you  Have seen a lot of post where people in dog chat advise people to do things or they themselves do things to harm cats.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

WT actual F? You love animals...you love animals?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm not on about this thread, but the countless other threads where cats have been wished harm upon, described as all sorts, and generally 'hated' upon by mostly dog owning members. Everytime a cat thread is posted it always ends up going the same way.


Oh, okay, yes, I know what you mean about people saying what they would do to harm cats, but I guess I didn't find that to be a majority or even a large number, just a few random members. Maybe I'm being naive...
I agree with you though, I too find those posts distressing 

That said though, I've also experienced the other side where a "cat person" (and I hate the label, but for simplicity's sake), says that a dog should be PTS for harming a cat, or that a dog is vicious for harming a small animal.
Bates regularly kills small animals, and sadly would probably kill a cat he doesn't know, but he is perfectly fine with our cats. I wouldn't leave them alone unsupervised, but I don't worry about him going predatory on them either.
Yet according to some who are more cat oriented than dog oriented, my dog is a vicious killer who has no place in civilized society. 
So it can go both ways....


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

MrsZee said:


> That makes total sense to me, thanks for being so clear. But then as I live with Zaros maybe I´d need even more dogs? And how to make him a bit more cat person instead? If I´d get like five cats for him how to ensure that they´d affect only his behavior and not mine, as that would be the only way to create harmony?


Hmm... Perhaps if you can find some way to attach the cats to him? force him to wear a trenchcoat at all times then have the cats live inside it so they wont effect you? i dont know, thats a tricky one!



Meezey said:


> Oh man  I have 3 dogs 4 cats! And lots of fish  Do I need more cats, less fish, less dogs more cats????


I'm not an expert on fish but i think you should be ok.. 1 extra cat than dog puts you at at least "slightly friendly"


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> Who knew that what pet they own, defined a person and their personality.


More likely that your personality defines the sort of pet you choose.

I used to breed fancy mice (sex mad), had rabbits (ditto), guinea pigs (never shut up), budgies (always gazing into a mirror) hamsters (was always stuffing my face), gerbils (was always getting out and into trouble), dogs (everybody's friend) and cats (the cold heart of a mindless psychopath). Sums me up fairly accurately, I think.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lostbear said:


> rabbits (ditto).


 Not even going tell you what I read that as....


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

Well I don't know what that would make me as I have had dogs on and off for most of my life also rabbits , hamsters ,tortoises , lizards , budgies and snakes only recently lost my last beardie to old age now have only my dog left


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

I love cats but am far more of a 'dog person', albeit a fairly mild mannered one. Dog people can be scary. Remember that recent Grazia article? It concerned both cats and dogs but most of the furore seemed to be coming from dog people.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

picaresque said:


> I love cats but am far more of a 'dog person', albeit a fairly mild mannered one. Dog people can be scary. Remember that recent Grazia article?* It concerned both cats and dogs but most of the furore seemed to be coming from dog people.*


The cat people said little, but plotted much.

Long after the dog people have stopped making a noise about it, and the whole thing is apparently forgotten, the cat people will bring their plans to fruition. I would not be the woman who wrote that article for all the tea in China . . .


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Meezey said:


> Not even going tell you what I read that as....


(*_snigger_*)


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

After reading this thread I have come to the conclusion that I am just confused...I've had many, many different species over the years (10 different species at one stage) so according to this, I am just screwed


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

silvi said:


> I've seen some threads on cat chat getting really heated, especially when discussing the merits of having indoor or outdoor cats!


Those are as bad as Cesar Millan posts on dog chat.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Those are as bad as Cesar Millan posts on dog chat.


Or the pros and cons of neutering.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

silvi said:


> Or the pros and cons of neutering.....


OMG... :Banghead:Banghead:Banghead


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

What if I like cats _and_ dogs... but just don't like people???


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

magpie said:


> What if I like cats _and_ dogs... but just don't like people???


You are a PF-er to the core!

Welcome aboard - bring gin!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

lostbear said:


> You are a PF-er to the core!
> 
> Welcome aboard - bring gin!


Will vodka do?? People are definitely easier to tolerate when I have vodka


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

like all fora i think it all depends on what is asked
and
how its worded


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

Actually I do have a legitimate dog owner/cat owner question:

Novice cat owner lets Fluffy out, Fluffy kills a mouse. Novice cat owner says “oh what a great mouser I have.”

Novice dog owner lets Fido off leash, Fido kills a rabbit. Novice dog owner has Fido PTS because he’s aggressive and no longer trustworthy. 

What gives here?
Why can one species be a normal predator and still be a snuggly family pet, but the other one behaves like a normal predator and is suddenly a pariah?


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Actually I do have a legitimate dog owner/cat owner question:
> 
> Novice cat owner lets Fluffy out, Fluffy kills a mouse. Novice cat owner says "oh what a great mouser I have."
> 
> ...


Novice dog owner really shouldn't have had a dog at all, if they think that killing a rabbit is a reason for pts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

silvi said:


> Novice dog owner really shouldn't have had a dog at all, if they think that killing a rabbit is a reason for pts.


But it does happen - a lot! Either PTS or return to rescue, turn in to shelter, but in some way, a lot of dogs are dumped in one form or another for acting like normal predators.

Sure, sometimes it's bigger prey that gets people freaked out, maybe a rabbit is okay, but the GSD who got out and goes and kills one of the neighbor's goats, now ends up in a shelter branded as a dangerous dog. This happens a good bit here in rural parts of the US. 
Bates came to us as a chicken killer (which granted, didn't make him the best candidate as a farm dog) and he would have easily graduated to larger prey left unchecked. 
But same story, dog kills things, must get rid of dog.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> But it does happen - a lot! Either PTS or return to rescue, turn in to shelter, but in some way, a lot of dogs are dumped in one form or another for acting like normal predators.
> 
> Sure, sometimes it's bigger prey that gets people freaked out, maybe a rabbit is okay, but the GSD who got out and goes and kills one of the neighbor's goats, now ends up in a shelter branded as a dangerous dog. This happens a good bit here in rural parts of the US.
> Bates came to us as a chicken killer (which granted, didn't make him the best candidate as a farm dog) and he would have easily graduated to larger prey left unchecked.
> But same story, dog kills things, must get rid of dog.


The thing is, the GSD _is_ a danger _to the goats_. But I agree that the labeling of a dog as 'dangerous' should be considered much more carefully.

Izzy, one of our sight hounds was labelled at the rescue as 'not to be re-homed with cats and keep away from farm animals', because she had been trained to hunt and because her prey drive had meant her return to the rescue from her previous home - on a farm. But that didn't really label her as dangerous. Just 'be careful where she is off-leash and don't own small furries'.

But likewise, you wouldn't (or at least shouldn't) bring home a cat and set if free in your garden if you were a bird lover and were encouraging birds to feed in your garden. Neither would you expect it to sit there happily watching as you let your hamster out for a play....

There's a debate on cat chat at the moment, about a neighbour trying to catch cats who go into his garden because he keeps doves. And the general agreement seems to be that he should be providing more protection for his doves, rather than trying to trap other people's cats. Which of course is a good point.
So, in one way, everyone agrees that cats do kill and that if possible they should be prevented from killing...but it seems to be a problem for the person owning the prey pet, rather than the owner of the hunter pet? If that makes sense?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

silvi said:


> There's a debate on cat chat at the moment, about a neighbour trying to catch cats who go into his garden because he keeps doves. And the general agreement seems to be that he should be providing more protection for his doves, rather than trying to trap other people's cats. Which of course is a good point.
> So, in one way, everyone agrees that cats do kill and that if possible they should be prevented from killing...but it seems to be a problem for the person owning the prey pet, rather than the owner of the hunter pet? If that makes sense?


Okay, so let's turn those doves in to goats, and the cat in to a GSD. Would people be singing the same song? I'm not judging either way, I just find it very interesting how one predatory animal is treated very differently than another.

I treat both my predatory animals the exact same way. If my cats were going over to the neighbors and bothering their animals I would take steps to ensure the neighbor's animals were safe from my animals, no different than I would do with the dogs.

But then in the US, there is no difference in the laws regarding responsibility for your owned animal. An animal at large disturbing property is no different be that animal a dog, a cat, or a donkey. It's just as against the law to allow your donkey to roam and cause trouble as it is for your dog or your cat.

Now, we live in a very rural area and the few neighbors we have, we know well. When my neighbor's escape artist donkey gets loose I simply walk him home, put him back in the fence, and text my neighbor that her ass got out again.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Okay, so let's turn those doves in to goats, and the cat in to a GSD. Would people be singing the same song? I'm not judging either way, I just find it very interesting how one predatory animal is treated very differently than another.


Agreed. While writing about that thread it did occur to me that there does appear to be a difference in the way we view these two predators. Although to give people their due, there were those suggesting that cat owners 'cat proof' their gardens to prevent their cats going into other gardens. So in a way, the gap between attitudes does appear to be lessening.


ouesi said:


> Now, we live in a very rural area and the few neighbors we have, we know well. When my neighbor's escape artist donkey gets loose I simply walk him home, put him back in the fence, and text my neighbor that her ass got out again.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Okay, so let's turn those doves in to goats, and the cat in to a GSD. Would people be singing the same song? I'm not judging either way, I just find it very interesting how one predatory animal is treated very differently than another.
> 
> I treat both my predatory animals the exact same way. If my cats were going over to the neighbors and bothering their animals I would take steps to ensure the neighbor's animals were safe from my animals, no different than I would do with the dogs.
> 
> But then in the US, there is no difference in the laws regarding responsibility for your owned animal. An animal at large disturbing property is no different be that animal a dog, a cat, or a donkey. It's just as against the law to allow your donkey to roam and cause trouble as it is for your dog or your cat.


I think it's one of those 'no two rules are the same' regarding cat/dog 'rights'. On one extreme you have people as you've described believing a dog that has killed a rabbit is dangerous and should be PTS ( never heard that myself and would find that very OTT ) but equally you have those who believe cats should be kept under lock and key never to see the light of day....which tends to be rather hypocritical IMO because as dog owners we would never subject our dogs to a life indoors. So yes, I do think owners of cat/dogs have different ways of looking at things and I don't think it's wrong that's the case either.



ouesi said:


> Now, we live in a very rural area and the few neighbors we have, we know well. When my neighbor's escape artist donkey gets loose I simply walk him home, put him back in the fence, and text my neighbor that her ass got out again.


That made me laugh!


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Now, we live in a very rural area and the few neighbors we have, we know well. When my neighbor's escape artist donkey gets loose I simply walk him home, put him back in the fence, and text my neighbor that her ass got out again.


This made me laugh too! My parents live very rurally, and their neighbours have a border terrier about Daisy's age. Even though they tried to fence their property, they have a lot of land and Col always finds a way to escape. So a few times a week, he'll just appear in my parents' kitchen if they've left the back door open or in the garden, stay for a while, and then take himself off home! When he knows Daisy is visiting, he pitches up pretty much daily.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I think it's one of those 'no two rules are the same' regarding cat/dog 'rights'. On one extreme you have people as you've described believing a dog that has killed a rabbit is dangerous and should be PTS ( never heard that myself and would find that very OTT ) but equally you have those who believe cats should be kept under lock and key never to see the light of day....which tends to be rather hypocritical IMO because as dog owners we would never subject our dogs to a life indoors. So yes, I do think owners of cat/dogs have different ways of looking at things and I don't think it's wrong that's the case either.


Well, sure, you have to respect each animal as the individual animal they are, but at the same time, you can also take equal responsibility for the behavior of said animal. Most cats don't want to be walked by their owners or taken in to strange territory to run around. I say most because we did have a cat who was very dog-like and came with us on hikes around the property and had to be locked up when I took the dogs for runs because he would try and follow us on to the road. But in general, what a dog wants/needs to be fulfilled won't be what a cat wants/needs.

However, as the owner of these animals I take equal responsibility for making sure they don't become a bother to anyone. I would not let my cats wander off to neighbor's property and make a nuisance of themselves any more than I would let my dogs do that - or the horses when we had them. In fact one night our gelding let himself out and went on a walkabout leaving some divots in one neighbor's manicured lawn. I apologized for the damage and offered to pay to repair it. The neighbor wasn't worried, but I viewed it as my responsibility as it was damage that my animal had done.

If I lived in town, I would not have outside cats, there are some fabulous cat runs, out there, and depending on the cat's personality, some are just fine being let out under supervision and coming back in when called. (All of our cats have always had a recall, as have our horses )


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

ouesi said:


> Now, we live in a very rural area and the few neighbors we have, we know well. When my neighbor's escape artist donkey gets loose I simply walk him home, put him back in the fence, and* text my neighbor that her ass got out again*.


That might be misunderstood over here as meaning that her backside got out again 

When we had cats they used to hunt mice/birds and our stable cat also caught and ate rats and rabbits. Our home cats we tried to deter from killing by attaching bells to them to warn birds/mice but they still got them sometimes. Never entered my mind to get rid of them. Same with our dogs, they have occasionally (I mean the pointers of course  ) caught rabbit/duck/pheasant and my previous GSP I am ashamed to say did catch and kill a deer. Whether it was already injured and couldn't out run him I don't know but it happened. I was mortified and climbed a fence and across marshy ground to check the deer was actually dead as I would have stayed and called for help if it had still been alive. I can remember crying all the way home telling the offending GSP that I was a member of anti hunting organisations and it was against my principles but again it never occurred to me to blame him or rehome him as it was my fault entirely, he was just following his instincts and I should have been paying more attention.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Well, sure, you have to respect each animal as the individual animal they are, but at the same time, you can also take equal responsibility for the behavior of said animal. Most cats don't want to be walked by their owners or taken in to strange territory to run around. I say most because we did have a cat who was very dog-like and came with us on hikes around the property and had to be locked up when I took the dogs for runs because he would try and follow us on to the road. But in general, what a dog wants/needs to be fulfilled won't be what a cat wants/needs.
> 
> However, as the owner of these animals I take equal responsibility for making sure they don't become a bother to anyone. I would not let my cats wander off to neighbor's property and make a nuisance of themselves any more than I would let my dogs do that - or the horses when we had them. In fact one night our gelding let himself out and went on a walkabout leaving some divots in one neighbor's manicured lawn. I apologized for the damage and offered to pay to repair it. The neighbor wasn't worried, but I viewed it as my responsibility as it was damage that my animal had done.
> 
> If I lived in town, I would not have outside cats, there are some fabulous cat runs, out there, and depending on the cat's personality, some are just fine being let out under supervision and coming back in when called. (All of our cats have always had a recall, as have our horses )


Our old cat used to accompany us on nightly block walks with the dog too, and would also chase a ball but failed at retrieving  And I saw another cat in my village the other day walking along with mum/toddler and family pooch. Always amuses me to see such dog like cats.

I think we'd all take responsibility for our pets if they was causing a nuisance, but I guess it depends entirely on what is a nuisance? The cat that sleeps in your garden? Craps in your garden? Catches/deposits kills in your garden? Simply strolls through your garden? Seemingly 'teases' as has been said before your dog from the fence etc?
One of our old neighbours once told us our elderly cat was coming into their kitchen and eating their cats dinner! We apologised and started letting them out as night time only cats, and ever since then we seemed to find a nice balance between the indoor/outdoor choice. Our cats would sleep the day away either in the house on a bed, or as our youngest liked to do, in a plant pot in our back garden.

And of course dogs/cats have different needs, but one thing I'd agree that both need is outdoor time. Fine if you let them out supervised in a run if that's your choice...at least that's something. My neighbours do that with their cat until last week one escaped and legged it to a neighbours garden for about a week in all. Think she's home now, but I did hear the neighbour say she'll never be out of her 'cage' again.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

rottiepointerhouse said:


> That might be misunderstood over here as meaning that her backside got out again


It is here too, and I amuse myself sending her creative messages about her loose ass, or that my husband was chasing her ass, etc. It makes for friendly neighborly banter 



rottiepointerhouse said:


> When we had cats they used to hunt mice/birds and our stable cat also caught and ate rats and rabbits. Our home cats we tried to deter from killing by attaching bells to them to warn birds/mice but they still got them sometimes. Never entered my mind to get rid of them. Same with our dogs, they have occasionally (I mean the pointers of course  ) caught rabbit/duck/pheasant and my previous GSP I am ashamed to say did catch and kill a deer. Whether it was already injured and couldn't out run him I don't know but it happened. I was mortified and climbed a fence and across marshy ground to check the deer was actually dead as I would have stayed and called for help if it had still been alive. I can remember crying all the way home telling the offending GSP that I was a member of anti hunting organisations and it was against my principles but again it never occurred to me to blame him or rehome him as it was my fault entirely, he was just following his instincts and I should have been paying more attention.


Lunar killed a fawn when we first got him, and I felt awful. We have long johnson grass in the front pasture, and a mama had apparently hidden her brand new baby in it. I looked over to see Lunar in the grass, head down, but didn't think anything of it until I saw that he was staying there. By the time I went over to see what he was up to, it was too late. I comforted myself knowing that it was very quick 

Bates is a stealth killer, he has managed now to kill two animals while on leash. One a Darwin award candidate rabbit that darted across the path right in front of us. Bates had it in his mouth and dead before I even processed what was going on, let alone get a "drop" or "leave it" out. 
His recent skunk killing was similar, except the skunk was on the side of the road being still and small. I don't know why prey animals go for the be still tactic, don't all predators have good noses? It was the same thing, he stuck his head in a clump of grass and before I could even process, the skunk was dead. He managed all of that without even breaking stride or leaving my side.

I personally find it upsetting when any animal kills another, even though I still respect it as part of the predator/prey relationship. But I guess I take it more personally when it's one of my own animals doing the killing and I tend to overthink it and try and figure out ways it could have been avoided. But at the end of the day, I have to respect that I have chosen predators as pets and they are going to predate.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> I think we'd all take responsibility for our pets if they was causing a nuisance, but I guess it depends entirely on what is a nuisance? The cat that sleeps in your garden? Craps in your garden? Catches/deposits kills in your garden? Simply strolls through your garden? Seemingly 'teases' as has been said before your dog from the fence etc?


If my neighbor called me and said my cat was coming in to their garden and they didn't want her to, I would restrict my cat, no questions asked. IMHO it shouldn't matter what *I* think is a nuisance. If a person doesn't want someone's owned pet in their yard, that is their right to ask the owner to control their pet.

@silvi there is a thread right now in dog chat about a dog attack and that the dog owners now don't trust dogs so are getting a cat instead. This is the sort of double standard for behavior expectations I'm talking about. It's just very odd to me.


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

ouesi said:


> @silvi there is a thread right now in dog chat about a dog attack and that the dog owners now don't trust dogs so are getting a cat instead. This is the sort of double standard for behavior expectations I'm talking about. It's just very odd to me.


If it's the thread I'm thinking of, then that dog's owners should be banned from having any pets until they have at least bothered to learn a bit more about them, how to understand them and how to keep them safe from their children.
The trouble is, you can't entirely legislate for stupid and sadly there are too many stupid people in this World when it comes to pets .


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> If my neighbor called me and said my cat was coming in to their garden and they didn't want her to, I would restrict my cat, no questions asked. IMHO it shouldn't matter what *I* think is a nuisance. If a person doesn't want someone's owned pet in their yard, that is their right to ask the owner to control their pet.
> 
> @silvi there is a thread right now in dog chat about a dog attack and that the dog owners now don't trust dogs so are getting a cat instead. This is the sort of double standard for behavior expectations I'm talking about. It's just very odd to me.


And I agree to a certain extent. However I do think people have to accept that cats do roam whether we like it or not and the only thing we can do if we're annoyed by it is to better cat proof our own gardens. Having dogs is usually a deterrent enough IME.

And in regards to what is a nuisance I was kind of making a poor point about not everyone thinking the same things are a nuisance. Cat strolling through the garden minding their own business can be fine, but sleeping under the bush for hours on end, or catching/depositing dead animals is then a nuisance. But to be fair, most people I know of generally don't care either way.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> However I do think people have to accept that cats do roam whether we like it or not and the only thing we can do if we're annoyed by it is to better cat proof our own gardens. Having dogs is usually a deterrent enough IME.


Didn't it used to be that people "accepted" that dogs roam, and there were neighborhood dogs wandering about and it was just accepted? It no longer is because we know of the issues it can cause, not only for the damage the dog can do, but the damage that can come to the dog.

Here in the US, at least in rural parts of the US, we don't accept that cats roam. We make efforts to keep our cats on our property, and accept responsibility if they wander off and cause problems. 
Granted, cats have natural predators here in the US that they wouldn't in the UK. Coyotes do a good job of keeping loose cat populations in check. And outdoor cats learn quickly to stay near a home base. Our cats, even when they don't like our dogs, also recognize the protection factor our dogs provide them and seem to know to stay in the same territory as the dogs.

Interesting that you should mention dogs as a deterrent though. That could be taken many ways. My dogs are definitely a deterrent to strange cats, but not a deterrent I would encourage in them or for any other dog owner, as mine will cause a cat harm.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> And I agree to a certain extent. However I do think people have to accept that cats do roam whether we like it or not and the only thing we can do if we're annoyed by it is to better cat proof our own gardens. Having dogs is usually a deterrent enough IME.
> 
> And in regards to what is a nuisance I was kind of making a poor point about not everyone thinking the same things are a nuisance. Cat strolling through the garden minding their own business can be fine, but sleeping under the bush for hours on end, or catching/depositing dead animals is then a nuisance. But to be fair, most people I know of generally don't care either way.


And this is why the debate always goes Pete Tong... I don't think people should accept that cats roam, I don't like it at all nor do I as a cat owner accept it! I as an owner of cats and dogs feel I am every bit as responsible for my cats behaviour as I am my dogs! I don't feel it is fair for other people to have to deal with my cats in any shape or form, be it lying in their garden or toileting in their child's sandpit! I don't think it's right for anyone to harm any animal but I am as much responsible for my cats safety as I am my dogs, I wouldn't let my dogs roam ( irrespective of law) because I know how evil people can be, but also because of roads, entrapment etc! It used to be acceptable that dogs roamed not to long ago.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Meezey said:


> And this is why the debate always goes Pete Tong... I don't think people should accept that cats roam, I don't like it at all nor do I as a cat owner accept it! I as an owner of cats and dogs feel I am every bit as responsible for my cats behaviour as I am my dogs! I don't feel it is fair for other people to have to deal with my cats in any shape or form, be it lying in their garden or toileting in their child's sandpit! I don't think it's right for anyone to harm any animal but I am as much responsible for my cats safety as I am my dogs, I wouldn't let my dogs roam ( irrespective of law) because I know how evil people can be, but also because of roads, entrapment etc! It used to be acceptable that dogs roamed not to long ago.


But the point is they do. Whether we like it or not. I can't see it being any different anytime soon either. I think you'll always have people totally against one or the other when it comes to the indoor/outdoor debate.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

We are all animal lovers. I don't think there are big differences between cat and dog lovers 
I have a bad temper, I'm often aggressive with people who get on my nerves but I accept everything from my cat, I never loose my temper when he is around because he's my baby and I don't want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Didn't it used to be that people "accepted" that dogs roam, and there were neighborhood dogs wandering about and it was just accepted? It no longer is because we know of the issues it can cause, not only for the damage the dog can do, but the damage that can come to the dog.
> 
> Here in the US, at least in rural parts of the US, we don't accept that cats roam. We make efforts to keep our cats on our property, and accept responsibility if they wander off and cause problems.
> Granted, cats have natural predators here in the US that they wouldn't in the UK. Coyotes do a good job of keeping loose cat populations in check. And outdoor cats learn quickly to stay near a home base. Our cats, even when they don't like our dogs, also recognize the protection factor our dogs provide them and seem to know to stay in the same territory as the dogs.
> ...


But we are able to safely take our dogs out and fulfil their needs still. If it was more widely accepted that cat's should remain indoors BUT with free access to an outside run with lots of mentally stimulating toys/games to play with, then fair enough. But would that then make owning cats more out of reach for those who own small homes with not enough room for outside runs etc? How many people would actually want to construct a fairly large run? Is it then acceptable for those who want a cat to just keep it indoors and never let it out? Would 'cat walking' be more acceptable? I just don't see how it would feasibly work. But no doubt one day it will head that direction.

For most cats just the presence of dogs in a garden is enough of a deterrent. Has nothing to do with encouraging my dogs to be a deterrent and I would/have been appalled at people who claim to actively encourage their dogs to go after cats straying in their gardens.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> For most cats just the presence of dogs in a garden is enough of a deterrent. Has nothing to do with encouraging my dogs to be a deterrent and I would/have been appalled at people who claim to actively encourage their dogs to go after cats straying in their gardens.


I know you wouldn't encourage your dogs to go after cats, but saying "dogs are a deterrent" can be interpreted many different ways, including, encouraging the dogs to actively chase cats out of the yard. 


Dogloverlou said:


> But we are able to safely take our dogs out and fulfil their needs still. If it was more widely accepted that cat's should remain indoors BUT with free access to an outside run with lots of mentally stimulating toys/games to play with, then fair enough. But would that then make owning cats more out of reach for those who own small homes with not enough room for outside runs etc? How many people would actually want to construct a fairly large run? Is it then acceptable for those who want a cat to just keep it indoors and never let it out? Would 'cat walking' be more acceptable? I just don't see how it would feasibly work. But no doubt one day it will head that direction.


Where there is a will, there is a way.
I have seen cats who live indoors only who have more enriching, active lives than cats who have outside access. If you want to do it right, it can be done, if you're not willing to do it right, you probably shouldn't have that pet to begin with. I don't have fish because I can't seem to get it right. I refuse to be a poor fish owner so I simply don't have them. Having pets is a privilege, not a right.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Each to their own. I wouldn't expect to keep my dogs in 24/7 even with mental stimulation and expect them to be fully fulfilled. I don't believe it's any different for cats which is where the sticking point comes into it for me personally on what you consider right/wrong. It's a good job I don't have this dilemma to contend with and just stick to dogs


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> But we are able to safely take our dogs out and fulfil their needs still. If it was more widely accepted that cat's should remain indoors BUT with free access to an outside run with lots of mentally stimulating toys/games to play with, then fair enough. But would that then make owning cats more out of reach for those who own small homes with not enough room for outside runs etc? How many people would actually want to construct a fairly large run? Is it then acceptable for those who want a cat to just keep it indoors and never let it out? Would 'cat walking' be more acceptable? I just don't see how it would feasibly work. But no doubt one day it will head that direction..


I took no less consideration in getting my cats than my dogs! My rescue cats came from a rescue who stipulated they had to be indoor cats! My Siamese breeder stipulated the same. I provide the same enrichment for my cats as I do my dogs, my cats have an enclosed yard, no more expensive than the leads, harnesses, training classes, ring craft, shows etc I pay for my dogs, my cats are all lead trained and live very enriched lives indoor, with access to the out doors, we do training, mind stimulation, clicker work? Dog owning is out of reach for some? If I couldn't provide the correct safe environment for my cats I wouldn't own them?

It's odd to me that people don't put the same thought in to getting a cat as a dog? If you couldn't afford to keep a dog safely you be turned down by most rescues and breeders?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

Dogloverlou said:


> Each to their own. I wouldn't expect to keep my dogs in 24/7 even with mental stimulation and expect them to be fully fulfilled. I don't believe it's any different for cats which is where the sticking point comes into it for me personally on what you consider right/wrong. It's a good job I don't have this dilemma to contend with and just stick to dogs


It's no different IMO than people who keep their dogs on lead all the time everywhere. To me it's insane, but there are people who manage it and their dogs live full, enriched lives. It's whatever you're willing to do.
There are plenty of people who keep cats indoors and the cats are perfectly happy and fulfilled. Just because it's not something you or I are able to do, doesn't mean it can't be done. 
Cats handle indoor confinement differently than dogs. Remember cats also lived on ships and in similar tight quarters with humans and managed just fine.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Why can't dogs handle being indoor dogs? Is it the need for exercise? Or is it something else?


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Dog People!

Just wanted to add my 2 pence worth - we have a few superstars in our cat chat who not only respond with helpful and positive advice. They lead by example. They don't just lead by example, but for example, once I'd had a really bad day and I replied to a post about a cat that was sick in a negative manner. I didn't mean anything bad by what I'd written, it was just a bit too blunt and not very positive for the poor cat owner. One of the lovely cat posters pulled me up over the post seeing it was out of character and so I just deleted it. 

Not saying cat people are friendlier than dog people, just giving a reason perhaps for the perception!

Z x

PS Im a dog person who ended up having cats - they win you over as kittens, sneaky little buggers!


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Gosh, this is a blast from the past!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm fascinated by the cat chat on here......I was shocked on one thread the other day that some people spend literally hundreds on feeding their cats each month. Why?! or more to the point, how?! wish I had the income to spend hundreds on food for myself nevermind a cat!

I have cats, I like them, but I am definitely not a cat person. Mine are sweet on the odd occasion they aren't sleeping but they certainly don't provoke enough inspiration to talk about them on a forum.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah, realised after I posted, this thread was old! Hah!


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

labradrk said:


> I'm fascinated by the cat chat on here......I was shocked on one thread the other day that some people spend literally hundreds on feeding their cats each month. Why?! or more to the point, how?! wish I had the income to spend hundreds on food for myself nevermind a cat!
> 
> I have cats, I like them, but I am definitely not a cat person. Mine are sweet on the odd occasion they aren't sleeping but they certainly don't provoke enough inspiration to talk about them on a forum.


http://tiggatowers.com/products/oak-maxi-tigga-cat-scratching-tower


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Just no hahaha.

Try this one 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183cm-Lar...n-Climb-Post-Sisal-Toy-Activity-/271868758368


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

labradrk said:


> I'm fascinated by the cat chat on here......I was shocked on one thread the other day that some people spend literally hundreds on feeding their cats each month. Why?! or more to the point, how?! wish I had the income to spend hundreds on food for myself nevermind a cat!
> 
> I have cats, I like them, but I am definitely not a cat person. Mine are sweet on the odd occasion they aren't sleeping but they certainly don't provoke enough inspiration to talk about them on a forum.


I could easily spend hundreds on training and seminars, and to be fair, feeding a great dane and an 80# mutt dog ain't cheap, though definitely not hundreds


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Satori said:


> http://tiggatowers.com/products/oak-maxi-tigga-cat-scratching-tower


Jesus Christ!!! now that is just nuts. As if a cat appreciates or benefits from solid oak fittings.

Even if I was wealthy and purchasing that was nothing, I would buy it and it would be totally ignored by my cats.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Jesus Christ!!! now that is just nuts. As if a cat appreciates or benefits from solid oak fittings.
> 
> Even if I was wealthy and purchasing that was nothing, I would buy it and it would be totally ignored by my cats.


Nah. We play with our three cats for a couple of hours most days and the Tigga is firmly on the play circuit. It's the only tower we have that can take two heavy cats running up the poles at the same time without tipping over. When we occasionally keep the cats out of our bedroom at night then the Tigga is the default fallback bed for two of them.

They are amazing scratching posts too. My BSH pulls scratching posts / barrels over at full stretch but with the Tigga she launches into the air, lands on the pole with all four feet and tears into the thing like a maniac. We got the four basket wicker version with a granite base from one of their sales; worth every penny. I have never seen wicker work of that quality and the granite is better than my kitchen work surfaces. It's nearly two years old now and it looks identical to when it was brand new. They're are modular too so when the cats get a bit bored we just re-configure the tower and they get excited with it again.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Cats are a personal and professional interest of mine! 

I don't see why anyone would spend any more or less on a cat than they would a dog. It's a shame in a way that so many people don't perceive that the family cat needs the care a dog needs.

They don't have it as bad as rabbits, poor souls, but I find it both surprising and sad how many dedicated dog owners I have met - dogs always up to date with preventative treatment, insured, expensive food, always given the medical attention they need - only bring the cat in when it's old and dying from an untreated chronic disease. 

Why?!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

Are there really that many exclusively cat people and exclusively dog people? I'm genuinely asking because in my small circle of people they are either animal people or not. And among my friends who are animal people most have both cats and dogs. 

We have both, right now our tamed feral is helping my daughter make the bed and it's quite entertaining to watch 
I don't post as much in cat chat because of a few rude posters there (I know, I know, the same thing can be said for dog chat, what can I say...) but also because I'm a total training and behavior nerd and apparently trying to train a cat using OC is akin to torture, so I just stay away from that whole thing.
It does make me sad though how many aversive methods are still used and encouraged among cat owners  

I find cats every bit as interesting as dogs, just not quite as portable


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I love my cats as much as my dogs, I spend a fortune on both. Both get same Vet treatment and care, both as much research in getting . All chipped insured and fed the same raw. I cook chicken just for the cats for training treats and liver for dog's  buy cat trees and towers, radiator beds etc for cats, and set timers for heating purely for my cats  I don't frequent cat chat as I enjoy dog chat more ..

When I am too old to look after dogs properly I hope I can still have cats... I love how our dogs and cats interact with each other, love how naughty Issy is


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Are there really that many exclusively cat people and exclusively dog people?


You'd hope not. Anything furry / hairy works for me. You'll know this guy but the Daily Mail printed his photo again this morning's edition. I can't drag my eyes off him...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

ouesi said:


> Are there really that many exclusively cat people and exclusively dog people? I'm genuinely asking because in my small circle of people they are either animal people or not. And among my friends who are animal people most have both cats and dogs.


Errmmm  that would be me then  I don't dislike dogs but they just don't float my boat as the saying goes. Sorry doggy people :Sorry


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Satori said:


> You'd hope not. Anything furry / hairy works for me. You'll know this guy but the Daily Mail printed his photo again this morning's edition. I can't drag my eyes off him...
> View attachment 250849


In that case, anytime you're visiting Finland you'd be quite welcome to visit Sulo Karjalainen and his Bears.






Sulo has often been seen wandering in the wilderness with his charges picking berries and taking dips in the lake.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

ouesi said:


> Are there really that many exclusively cat people and exclusively dog people?


I am a dog person, nothing against people who have cats, but I just don't like them. I think it's a trust thing tbh as I don't particular trust them or see them as loving animals. They disappear for hours (assuming you let them out) and just come back when there hungry, assuming there isn't another human out there feeding them.

I wouldn't hurt a cat or any animals really but I wouldn't own one.

Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm a dog person, had a cat when I was very small, but dont think I want one really. Perhaps when dogs get too much for me to look after maybe, but I love birds too much and like watching them come to the feeders, so it would have to be an indoor cat who liked travelling as we are always off somewhere or other.

Mr Siskin dislikes cats intently so it's very unlikely there will be a cat in this household.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

No dogs here - they make me sneeze too much. Nothing against them other than that, but much more than happy with my cats (who also irritate my eyes and nose but I am prepared to take the pills to be with them). I don't really recognise most people's opinion of cats though, mine are highly interactive and deeply interested in everything I do. I guess a lot is to do with early socialisation.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

I dislike people who dislike cats. Nothing Against them i just dont like them. I think its a trust thing, i just dont trust them and don't see them as loving creatures. They dissappear for hours almost as if they think they have some kind of freedom and i choose to interpret that desire to not be completely subservient as an inability to love. 

I would never hurt them or anything I'd just rather not spend any time in their presence.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> I don't really recognise most people's opinion of cats though, mine are highly interactive and deeply interested in everything I do. I guess a lot is to do with early socialisation.


That's because you are interested in everything they do. You get back from cats exactly what you put in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

stuaz said:


> I am a dog person, nothing against people who have cats, but I just don't like them. I think it's a trust thing tbh as I don't particular trust them or see them as loving animals. They disappear for hours (assuming you let them out) and just come back when there hungry, assuming there isn't another human out there feeding them.
> 
> I wouldn't hurt a cat or any animals really but I wouldn't own one.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


Plenty of dogs will disappear for hours too, and don't appear at all interested in human connections. 
Cats are as varied and individual in their personalities as dogs IME. 
Right now we have two feral cats from the same litter, one is as friendly and outgoing as can be, the other is much more aloof and particular about how he wants to interact, but he does want to interact, just on his terms. I've known plenty of dogs just like that too. Very much on their terms type dogs. 
Which is where the behavior nerd in me gets fascinated just watching and noticing different peculiarities in each individual animal.

We've never had either a dog or a cat who would disappear. None of our property is fenced or contained in any way, and the dogs and cats always stay close to the house unless they're following us around the property.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I love dogs and I love cats, infact I'm a soft arse when it comes to most animals.

Apart from chickens. I don't like chickens - evil beady little eyes - 

I like dogs cus often they are mental, generally and they love you, they show they love you, they are incredibly happy to see you and give you so much. I'd love a dog, but it's just not practical as I'm not at home enough and it wouldn't be fair. Cat's are fickle bastards most of the time, I never used to like them, but then I fell in love with my Snaf, as a kitten. He's as dog like as a cat can be, follows me round, comes when I shout him (a bit less these days as he's getting so old), he wants to know what I'm doing, and nudges me for affection, meows constantly when he's hungry, bats me in the nose to wake me up in the morning. When he was a kitten, he'd even play fetch with his little beany toy. I'd throw it down the stairs and he'd bring it up for me. I think the thing with cats is that you have to work harder to get to know them, to get them to like you is even harder!

Z


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I loved my late cat to the moon and back. Just as well the vet was desperate to hand him back after an op, he was so bad tempered (the cat not the vet). And I adore Molly my dog too. They are both lovely creatures and I'd hate to be so generalising to think one owner was better than the other when there are so many who own both. A bit of pointless question really.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

ZoeM said:


> Apart from chickens. I don't like chickens - evil beady little eyes -


Can't say I blame you. 
I'm trying really hard to like chickens since we have an evil rooster who now resides with us, but a childhood of having to collect eggs and angry hens flying at my face, and having to ward off a particularly mean goose that guarded the manure pile, it has been a lot to overcome. Oh yeah, and the parrot who nearly bit the tip of my finger off. 
Birds and I do not have a good history.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

MollySmith said:


> I loved my late cat to the moon and back. Just as well the vet was desperate to hand him back after an op, he was so bad tempered (the cat not the vet). And I adore Molly my dog too. They are both lovely creatures and I'd hate to be so generalising to think one owner was better than the other when there are so many who own both. A bit of pointless question really.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

@MollySmith A bit of a pointless question? That's a tad harsh? If it was that pointless why did you respond, and why has it taken off again when it's an old thread?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> @MollySmith A bit of a pointless question? That's a tad harsh? If it was that pointless why did you respond, and why has it taken off again when it's an old thread?


Good point, no idea other than I hate to be given a label. I expect it's taken off because related subjects pop up below.

Is it not enough that there are friendly owners of both.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ouesi said:


> I don't post as much in cat chat because of a few rude posters there (I know, I know, the same thing can be said for dog chat, what can I say...) but also because I'm a total training and behavior nerd and apparently trying to train a cat using OC is akin to torture, so I just stay away from that whole thing.
> It does make me sad though how many aversive methods are still used and encouraged among cat owners


This sentence will sound patronising because of the limitations of the typed word, but it's not intended to be: remember that feline behaviour is very different to canine behaviour!

As for OC and cats, I won't venture much comment as I only have the bare bones of an understanding of OC. Which parts are supposed to be cruel to cats though?  Aside from positive reinforcement, do you use negative reinforcement, positive punishment, negative punishment or all three? :Wideyed

I don't subscribe to the assertion made by some that cats cannot be trained or are harder to train than dogs. I taught my cat to 'high five' in a single evening using positive reinforcement, he got it within a few goes.  I've never trained him to do anything else though, and I guess fewer cat owners bother than dog owners, where sound training is expected as part of responsible ownership (presumably due to their increased contact with the outside world).

I'm with you 100% on the aversive methods though - I guess the lack of necessity for and interest in training cats means fewer cat owners invest time in learning about methods to mould desirable behaviour. Spraying with water and shouting seem to be commonplace.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> Which parts are supposed to be cruel to cats though?


None, it was my bad attempt at being facetious that didn't quite come across in written text 
When I first joined I said something about clicker training a cat, and I got jumped on by several members with a few comments about "only in America" for good measure. I never quite got over that 
So I just quietly clicker train my cats and use R+ for giving them meds and handling etc. Vets are always impressed with how cooperative they are even if they are mainly outside semi ferals. I just don't post about it because I don't feel like getting in to a "why would you train a cat, they're not dogs you know, if you want a pet to do stupid tricks get a dog" discussion.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

stuaz said:


> I am a dog person, nothing against people who have cats, but I just don't like them. I think it's a trust thing tbh as I don't particular trust them or see them as loving animals. They disappear for hours (assuming you let them out) and just come back when there hungry, assuming there isn't another human out there feeding them.
> 
> I wouldn't hurt a cat or any animals really but I wouldn't own one.
> 
> Just my opinion of course.


I respect your opinion and have no intention of disputing it or trying to change it, but just picking on you as an example, sorry!  Everything I'm going to say now isn't directed at you specifically.

Time and again I hear this argument, that cats are aloof, untrustworthy or unloving. But I do wonder how many of those who subscribe to it have ever actually owned a cat or, for those who have, have ever really tried to forge a relationship with them (without canine preconceptions colouring the expectations).

I have rarely heard a 'cat person' say that their cats are aloof or not loving - presumably their expectations of them are appropriate to the species and their behaviour towards the cat is very different to that displayed by the self-professed 'dog person' who isn't a cat fan. As with any relationship, you get back what you put in.

My OH, who loves all animals but is inexperienced with all since he never had pets growing up, always saw himself as a dog person (his dad had dogs when he was a teenager). He didn't dislike cats by any means, but he was the archetypal 'they're not very loving' subscriber and told me that all the cats he'd encountered in his life were grumpy and tried to scratch.

When he met my cats, his opinion changed. My cats never tried to scratch, weren't grumpy and were happy to have a cuddle. Seeing the relationship between my cats and me, my mum and my sister changed his views. One of those two cats was Orange, who remained with my mum when I went to university etc and moved away.

But a few years ago when Orange moved in with us (temporarily), my OH fell head over heels and wouldn't let him go back to my mum! We had Orange until the day he died and the relationship forged between those two was lovely to see. The day I had to put him to sleep was the only time I've seen my OH cry, and he was proper sobbing. Orange chose his lap to crawl into when I did the deed.

After that, my OH was as bummed out by not having a cat around as I was, and when we got Bagpuss later that year he formed an equally strong relationship with him. They have a bromance going on, and I'm the third wheel lol. My OH is now a complete crazy cat lady, who still adores dogs but now counts himself as a cat lover as well. When I asked him whether, if we had a bitter divorce and I took custody of Bag (tongue-in-cheek of course ), he would get a cat of his own, he said a definite 'yes!'

So that's how a 'I-dislike-cats-but-I'm-more-of-a-dog-person' guy had a complete change of heart after actually forming a relationship with a cat. 

But my cat follows us around the house, comes to bed with us every night, asks to play, seeks cuddles, runs down the stairs to greet us when we come home... and I actually consider him quite a standoffish cat compared to others I have known/owned! I'm positive that every 'cat person' will give similar examples about their own cats. 

Oh, and he growls and runs to the front door when the doorbell rings!  Make of that what you will!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ouesi said:


> None, it was my bad attempt at being facetious that didn't quite come across in written text
> When I first joined I said something about clicker training a cat, and I got jumped on by several members with a few comments about "only in America" for good measure. I never quite got over that
> So I just quietly clicker train my cats and use R+ for giving them meds and handling etc. Vets are always impressed with how cooperative they are even if they are mainly outside semi ferals. I just don't post about it because I don't feel like getting in to a "why would you train a cat, they're not dogs you know, if you want a pet to do stupid tricks get a dog" discussion.


But popular cat magazines are full of stuff on clicker training cats!  

I've not seen such a sentiment on here, but TBH I've never really looked for it and I don't think I recall reading any threads on the subject so I've probably missed loads!

I don't think it's weird or stupid at all, and I think there is more to it than tricks. I think more owners need to spend time training their cats to accept going into the cat carrier, having their teeth brushed etc. It's not always easy but all of these things can be done with cats, especially if you start them early (admittedly it's not always feasible to start brushing the teeth of an old cat set in their ways). I think it's just that nobody tries because there is little to no social necessity or convention to do so.


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

Shoshannah said:


> I respect your opinion and have no intention of disputing it or trying to change it, but just picking on you as an example, sorry!  Everything I'm going to say now isn't directed at you specifically.
> 
> Time and again I hear this argument, that cats are aloof, untrustworthy or unloving. But I do wonder how many of those who subscribe to it have ever actually owned a cat or, for those who have, have ever really tried to forge a relationship with them (without canine preconceptions colouring the expectations).
> 
> ...


Like everything in life my mind is never closed and always open to be proven wrong, however I have not found yet a cat that has convinced me otherwise, sorry!

(And yeah we had cats growing up)


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

stuaz said:


> Like everything in life my mind is never closed and always open to be proven wrong, however I have not found yet a cat that has convinced me otherwise, sorry!
> 
> (And yeah we had cats growing up)


You'll have to come and meet Bagpuss! 

He's not the cuddliest cat, but you can watch him do his high five trick and bat my OH's arm when he wants something to eat!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2015)

Shoshannah said:


> I think more owners need to spend time training their cats to accept going into the cat carrier, having their teeth brushed etc.


Yep, basic handling can all be done low stress or even stress free with R+ training. I love it... There was a video recently of a sturgeon - yes, the fish, being clicker trained to swim on to a mat for a treatment he needed. I mean if you can train a fish to swim on to an underwater mat, surely there are stress free ways to teach cats to get in to carriers and accept medications. And it improves your relationship with the animal in the process, so a win win!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

ouesi said:


> There was a video recently of a sturgeon - yes, the fish, being clicker trained to swim on to a mat for a treatment he needed.


That's just cruel.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2015)

stuaz said:


> Like everything in life my mind is never closed and always open to be proven wrong, however I have not found yet a cat that has convinced me otherwise, sorry!
> 
> (And yeah we had cats growing up)


Our tuxedo cat would have won you over 
He showed up in our life at the same time our gutter puppy showed up (yep, found the puppy in a gutter, cat in the street). Brought them home about a week apart, to a house that already had two dogs. That cat had the best dog skills ever. Cool, cool cat. He used to go hiking with us on the property, I had to lock him up when I went running because he would try to come with me and the dogs... He was hilarious. He lived to be almost 16, I sure miss him...


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

stuaz said:


> Like everything in life my mind is never closed and always open to be proven wrong, however I have not found yet a cat that has convinced me otherwise, sorry!
> 
> (And yeah we had cats growing up)


To be fair. You get in return what you put in with cats 

My late Furball was very aloof to the vast majority of people...Whereas she was a complete mummies girl, we moved many times within her life and not once did she bugger off, always came home when she was called and was a complete "sap" with me.



And with her dad


As a child I had similar views as yourself because that is what I was conditioned to believe. Once I had a cat of my own that view was squashed PDQ


----------



## stuaz (Sep 22, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> To be fair. You get in return what you put in with cats
> 
> My late Furball was very aloof to the vast majority of people...Whereas she was a complete mummies girl, we moved many times within her life and not once did she bugger off, always came home when she was called and was a complete "sap" with me.
> 
> ...


The only way I would own a cat would be if one decided to stick around. I wouldn't actively seek out one to own by purchasing or going to a rescue. I have owned lots of other types of animals, and birds but not a cat.

The first pic your cat looks cute as butter wouldn't melt, the second pic, she looks like she is plotting world domination!!


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Shoshannah said:


> This sentence will sound patronising because of the limitations of the typed word, but it's not intended to be: remember that feline behaviour is very different to canine behaviour!
> 
> As for OC and cats, I won't venture much comment as I only have the bare bones of an understanding of OC. Which parts are supposed to be cruel to cats though?  Aside from positive reinforcement, do you use negative reinforcement, positive punishment, negative punishment or all three? :Wideyed
> 
> ...


Our youngest cat was trained to sit on command, and both would return to calling them out of the door every morning, so I guess you could consider that recall trained too  he'd join us on evening block walks with the dog, and would even attempt to chase a ball ( sonetimescpicking up the toy in a weird, crazed, way ) but never mastered bringing it back 

Our boys were as daft as brushes with genuinely superb temperaments.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

stuaz said:


> The only way I would own a cat would be if one decided to stick around. I wouldn't actively seek out one to own by purchasing or going to a rescue. I have owned lots of other types of animals, and birds but not a cat.
> 
> The first pic your cat looks cute as butter wouldn't melt, the second pic, she looks like she is plotting world domination!!


It was the same here to be honest..
I had never wanted a cat, I mean I wouldn't cause them harm but they never appealed to me in any way...then a "friends" queen had kittens and couldn't get "rid" quick enough  So as I was petless at the time I decided to give a kitten a home with the plan of keeping her as a yard cat...She wormed her way into our hearts very quickly 

Furball was always plotting world domination, if that cat had opposable thumbs we would have been screwed


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Isn't that what they do??? We are conditioned to fall in love with kittens! Even their meows make us panic as if its a baby crying. And then, after a few months, that's it.. you're stuck with the little buggers! It's bloody emotional blackmail is what it is!

Dogs don't get away guilt free either - the huge eyes, the floppy ears, the little tails...

Bloody animals coming over here, stealing our hearts!



StormyThai said:


> It was the same here to be honest..
> I had never wanted a cat, I mean I wouldn't cause them harm but they never appealed to me in any way...then a "friends" queen had kittens and couldn't get "rid" quick enough  So as I was petless at the time I decided to give a kitten a home with the plan of keeping her as a yard cat...She wormed her way into our hearts very quickly
> 
> Furball was always plotting world domination, if that cat had opposable thumbs we would have been screwed


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ouesi said:


> Actually I do have a legitimate dog owner/cat owner question:
> 
> Novice cat owner lets Fluffy out, Fluffy kills a mouse. Novice cat owner says "oh what a great mouser I have."
> 
> ...


Worse -

Novice cat owner lets Fluffy out, Fluffy kills mouse. Novice cat owner says "Oh what a great mouser I have."

Novice dog owner lets Fido off leash, Fido kills Fluffy. Novice cat owner demands Fido is PTS because he's savage.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Dogloverlou said:


> *Our old cat used to accompany us on nightly block walks with the dog too, and would also chase a ball but failed at retrieving  And I saw another cat in my village the other day walking along with mum/toddler and family pooch. Always amuses me to see such dog like cats.*
> 
> I think we'd all take responsibility for our pets if they was causing a nuisance, but I guess it depends entirely on what is a nuisance? The cat that sleeps in your garden? Craps in your garden? Catches/deposits kills in your garden? Simply strolls through your garden? Seemingly 'teases' as has been said before your dog from the fence etc?
> One of our old neighbours once told us our elderly cat was coming into their kitchen and eating their cats dinner! We apologised and started letting them out as night time only cats, and ever since then we seemed to find a nice balance between the indoor/outdoor choice. Our cats would sleep the day away either in the house on a bed, or as our youngest liked to do, in a plant pot in our back garden.
> ...


Our two cats often accompany me and the dogs on our walks - I wish they wouldn't because we meet lots of other dogs on the way and I have to wait for the cats coming down from trees, out from bushes etc. I told them not to come, but apparently it is their job to protect me because dogs are useless at that sort of stuff.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

lostbear said:


> Worse -
> 
> Novice cat owner lets Fluffy out, Fluffy kills mouse. Novice cat owner says "Oh what a great mouser I have."
> 
> Novice dog owner lets Fido off leash, Fido kills Fluffy. Novice cat owner demands Fido is PTS because he's savage.


Is this what novice cat owners do?  What do novice dog owners say? AND professional dog owners??

You make it sound like Novice cat owners are very bossy. And poor fluffy - who lets their pet rabbit out wandering the streets for animals to savage and kill?? 

I'm so upset by this post :Brb:Arghh


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

^ You might want to look at lostbear's posting history. She has a well developed sense of irony.


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Satori said:


> ^ You might want to look at lostbear's posting history. She has a well developed sense of irony.


Me too!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

BlaiseinHampshire said:


> So, are cat people generally nicer than dog people? Or are the 'standards' we set for kittens lower than puppies? Just curious....


I've had cats and dogs so sometimes I'm a real bitch and other times I'm just catty 

Joking aside, I don't think you can judge if cat people or dog people are nicer from one forum.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Cats are less predictable therefore more amazing.
Just visited my parents. Their Ramza normally hides if guests are in. Comes only when Dad calls her and Dad only can carry her on have her on his lap.
I came and she run in..quickly claimed my lap and responded whenever I called her in. 
Why?
No idea. I have not been there for two years..She is of feral street origin and mighty Amazon. Ask the dog! He might be a bull breed size of a hippo but no match for her temper.

You might own the dog. But the Cat owns the house and the livestock that lives there.


----------

